# power downverter thingy



## Mike L (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll be in Cebu and Dumaguete next week , staying in hotels. do I need to take a power converter with me to get 110-120 Volts (USA). I bought one on Amazon, but this suckers heavy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike L said:


> I'll be in Cebu and Dumaguete next week , staying in hotels. do I need to take a power converter with me to get 110-120 Volts (USA). I bought one on Amazon, but this suckers heavy.


Some hotels do supply 110 volts but most do not. It would be a good idea to have one though just in case.
It's best to leave yours at home if that heavy and buy a low cost converter here at any shopping mall. Generic computer type stuff can be found
at any CDR King store in most malls.


----------



## Mike L (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Jet lag, sounds like a plan..I'll be traveling light...but not with this thing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike L said:


> Thanks Jet lag, sounds like a plan..I'll be traveling light...but not with this thing.


Very welcome Mike. Every ounce counts when travelling nowadays - especially if you have to pack it around yourself.


Enjoy the trip,

Jet Lag


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Travel adapters are cheap in the US and here in the PI's. Just make sure it is not just a plug adapter - ensure it is a step down transformer. I got a few at Target for $20 each before moving over here. 'Most' of your newer electronics should already be dual voltage (make sure and check the power plug). 

I made sure my netbook had a dual voltage plug on it... and still the first time I plugged it into a 220 outlet I just knew it was going to blow up. It did not ha ha.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

You can pick up a small transformer at wal-mart next to the luggage. Travel accessories.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't buy anything at CDR King ,, it's all JUNK !! Check the power rating on yur hookup it is probably acceptable !!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike L said:


> I'll be in Cebu and Dumaguete next week , staying in hotels. do I need to take a power converter with me to get 110-120 Volts (USA). I bought one on Amazon, but this suckers heavy.


What exactly are you converting?

If it's a higher wattage converter that can be heavy.

CDR Kinv May be junk but rather than carrying 2 kilo transformer, getting it locally May be better.

Plus, try Handyman. They have slightly better ones but very pricey.

A 500 watt step down cost 5,000 peso, whereas in Singapore it's not more than 2,500 peso equivalent - of course the nearly 1 kilo plus kills the cost advantage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Power converter (step down)*



Mike L said:


> I'll be in Cebu and Dumaguete next week , staying in hotels. do I need to take a power converter with me to get 110-120 Volts (USA). I bought one on Amazon, but this suckers heavy.


Check your laptop charger it should be dual voltage from 110 - 240 volts, mine was, I had an HP Laptop the small voltage converters found in Walmart or in the travel spots can only handle so much electricity and mainly used for electric shavers or hair cutters.


----------



## Mike L (Feb 7, 2015)

Everything I have to charge is 100-240 volt input... what will they think of next. now I do have a 2 flat (US) to 2 round plug adapter. but since the 12'' laptop has 3 prong (ground) I will need to be able to plug it into a wall , correct?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You can buy the little 2 flat+1Round(ground) to 2 flat adapters most anywhere here for less than 20 Peso.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike L said:


> Everything I have to charge is 100-240 volt input... what will they think of next. now I do have a 2 flat (US) to 2 round plug adapter. but since the 12'' laptop has 3 prong (ground) I will need to be able to plug it into a wall , correct?


Philippines uses 2 prong plugs, though very few wall sockets have the 3 pins.

If your adaptor is 100 - 240V, then don't bother with an adaptor - they will work fine in PH (though in parts of Philippines, a voltage regulator is used in view of fluctuating electricity)

FYI, the plugs in PH











fmartin_gila said:


> You can buy the little 2 flat+1Round(ground) to 2 flat adapters most anywhere here for less than 20 Peso.
> 
> Fred


Correct: And don't spend too much money on the 'travel adaptors' - which cost 5 to 10 times, but serve the same purpose. Especially those adaptors sold in Airports


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Adapter*



Mike L said:


> Everything I have to charge is 100-240 volt input... what will they think of next. now I do have a 2 flat (US) to 2 round plug adapter. but since the 12'' laptop has 3 prong (ground) I will need to be able to plug it into a wall , correct?


You can bring an adapter... sometimes they won't fit because of the thick side but any hardware store here sells adapters.


----------



## Mike L (Feb 7, 2015)

thanks guys for all the help... and the education. when I think of 220-240 I think electric dryer, stove etc... I guess that was the reason why when I plugged my cell in the wall in Turkey it didn't explode in my face. although I was holding my breath.


----------

